# 94 s10 chevy blazer WILL not start



## nativemocan (May 29, 2009)

Have tried just about everything, new fuel pump, new injectors, new plugs, new timing chain, new distributor cap... still no fire..any help? psi checks out ok too.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi nativemocan 

I presume that you mean there is no spark at the plugs. You will need to look at the electrical system and do a few tests, isolate the circuits one by one to determine what the problem is. The ignition system includes , cam sensor ( if applicable), coils, ignition module,wire connections, pick up coil, (distributor type system). Can you give more information on what type of ignition system you have? Does the distributor cap have the coil, and module inside the cap? ( HEI GM Delco-Remy).


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi nativemocan and welcome to TSF,

Can you tell us what engine you have. They used both 4 and 6 cylinder engines that year. They also used used both throttle body injection and sequential injection systems. 

Like octaneman, I'm assuming that you have narrowed the problem down to ignition. That said, he has given you some good advice. If I repeat below, then you will have read it twice:grin:

I like to start by placing a plug (spare or removed from a cylinder) on the block and hook the plug wire to it. I like to see a strong blue spark across the gap when the engine turns over. If this fails, I normally take some voltage and resistance measurements. Normally there is a control module mounted beside the coil that receives 12 volts when the ignition is on. The PCM sends signals(5 volt) to that module when the engine is turning over. I see is this is occuring. The module in turn, sends the 12 volts through the primary winding of the coil causing the spark at the secondary output. There are some resistance values specified for the coil windings and also for the plug wires. Using these measurements, I can usually find the failed part. If the problem is the 5 volt signal from the PCM, then other sensors might need to be looked at.

Let us know if you have a volt/ohm meter and if you need guidance on taking the measurements. 

Best regards,
Mack1


----------



## springstchick (Jun 3, 2009)

92 chevy truck 4.3 getting no spark to plugs what could be the cause


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi springstchick, nice to see you here and that you are following this thread. You would have much better results with your problem if you started your own thread. 

Very best regards,
Mack1


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi springstchick

A no spark problem has many possibilities, the key is to narrow it down to which particular circuit is at fault. This requires testing of engine components using a DVOM in conjunction with using wiring diagrams to test for example cam sensors ( if any), coils, wire connections, ignition module, pickup coil (on some models), PCM's, ignition switch, fuses, spark plug wires, spark plugs, battery, cap & rotor ( if applicable). All these work in tandem to provide the necessary high voltage for the engine to work.


----------

